# Colnago Chic



## Holymoly

I just bought a 61" Colnago Chic that was being "cleared".
It has aluminum frame with carbong forks.


Original price was $3,000 and sold for $1,500.

I heard of Colnago as quality, but not of the Chic. And a web search has realized little information.

Did I get a reasonable deal?

Feeback very appreciated.

Holymoly.


----------



## fabsroman

Was the $1,500 for the entire bike, and if so, what components are on it? If it was for the frame only, you could have come pretty close to buying a new 2008 frame for that money.


----------



## Holymoly

It was for the entire bicycle. I will update the component details.

The 2008 frame, you mean a carbon or aluminum frame?


----------



## fabsroman

I meant an aluminum frame. If I could get a 2008 carbon Colnago frame for $1,500, I would have 2 of them. The best I can find on carbon is slightly over $3,000 for a new frame.

A 2007 Active +2 is about $1,200 from Maestro and it has a carbon rear triangle. The Dream HX is around $1,800. However, these prices are just for the frame, so you might have gotten a really good deal if the $1,500 was for the entire bike and the components are decent.


----------



## Holymoly

Ok, the whells are by Easton.

And the componenets are by Camponoglo Chourse.

The Chic model I'm told is Italian made and not your typical North american model.

Still I see very little of Chic on Google.

So, with the components as described, did I get a good deal at $1500 total?


----------



## dnalsaam

The Chic was the entry level model until about 3 years ago when it was removed from the range. Your bike is therefore at least 3 years old. A Chorus gruppo alone is worth a reasonable amount of money, so I don't think you can complain about what you spent on the bike. The bike is however not to be confused with a high-end Colnago.


----------



## fabsroman

I agree. Based upon the parts that you listed, I think you got a pretty good deal if there isn't a lot of wear on the bike. Ride it, enjoy it, and don't worry about what kind of deal you got because the deal is already done.


----------



## Holymoly

The bike is like showroom finish, it is new. 

I know I had a good deal, I just wanted to know how good a deal.

I'm not sure it was worth the original sticker price of $3,000, but I am not complaining.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## wasfast

Tangential question but why would do people ask about whether something is a good deal when they already spent the money. You own it regardless. Assume that everyone that responded said you spent too much. Would you sell it or feel guilty? 

Not trying to be a butt, just don't understand the logic.


----------

